# Place to leave van for London visit



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all. I need your help with something. My family and I are heading to the UK after 9 months around Europe. I need a good campsite to leave the motorhome while we go and stay with my mum in London for 5 days. Somewhere I can feel safe leaving it with most of our stuff in it. I guess my preference would be to be within 45 minutes to an hour on some form of public transportation, be it underground or regular train. Doesn't have to be in London. I suppose many places in the surrounding counties would fit the bill. She lives near Turnham Green on the District Line, in the general Chiswick area. I saw a London campsite in Crystal Palace on the site which I guess would do in a pinch, but I thought someone may know somewhere west of London that would work out better. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=3507
Chertsey is west of London would this suit you


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have used the Caravan Club site at Wyatts Covert near Uxbridge. About a one mile walk to the station. Close to M25.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=london
would this help as well


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=6430#googleplaces
is a C&CC members only site which is about 1 mile from Hersham rail station. They have a fairly large storage compound there and, because they don't have any showers/loos etc. they are not as much under pressure as some of the others.
Patrick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aless said:


> I saw a London campsite in Crystal Palace on the site which I guess would do in a pinch, ...


Hope one of the others suits, Aless, becasue when I suggested to Crystal Palace that I set my van there while we visited our daughter for about 5 days they nearly had rickets - absolutely not allowed!! And nowhere to 'store' the van either.

Not sure if they come round at night to check you've returned to your van....!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We've just stayed for a few days at a great wee CC CL site very close to London;

Aldborough Hall Farm, near Ilford.
£10 per night inc. EHU.

Less than a mile from Newbury Park Tube station (an easy 20 minute walk) from the CL.

Owner is very nice and helpful.

The site is on a quiet road, and the vans are parked through the other side of the farmyard - so it seemed pretty secure. 
Plus they have some loud dogs and geese keeping an eye on things too!


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you for all the quick suggestions. I will start looking into them. And all other suggestions happily welcomed.  Thanks again


----------

